# Necrons...



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

ok y'all...ive managed to track down and get my hands on all the AdMech stories you guys receomended for me in my previous thread...many thanks again!...im gleefully working my way through the stack lol...

...now....its time for Necrons...i was scared to read Necron stories at first cause i dont want to read about mindless automatons...the Necrons to me are much more than that...they could be (should be) a kick ass, calculating and ruthless common enemy to all...after reading Echos of the Tomb, im not so worried anymore...the story was enjoyable and didnt make me think that they were just there to be adversarial...so...other than Deadmen Walking...and the yet to be released new Necron Stories...what else is out there?...

....sorta wish there was somewhere to get a good look at what books/stories pertain to which races/chapters/factions...they usually do say in the desciptions at BL...but sometimes its not so evident...and LOTS of books they dont even print anymore dont have any descriptions...so...what am i looking for peeps?!

:smoke:


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

...actualy...there are a couple of mentions of necron stories in the AdMech thread hehe...havent got to them yet...duely noted...

:smoke:


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry... but what is admech? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

Adeptus Mechanicus :wink:


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

Flayed 0ne said:


> Adeptus Mechanicus :wink:


Sorry to go off topic here but what books were recommended for you on that subject? I have read Mechanicum, and I own Titanicus but have yet to read it.

Edit: Never mind I just E stalked you till I found it.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Good to see advice being put to use!


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Ultramarine omnibus, book one - Nightbringer. 
Ciaphas Cain first omnibus - short story about escaping from Necron' s Tomb and book two - Caves of Ice.
Word Bearers series, particulary first - Dark Apostle and third - Dark Creed books. you can also wait for their omnibus coming in one year I think.
Hellforged from Soul Drinkers series.


----------



## raider1987 (Dec 3, 2010)

The last story in FEAR the alien has them in as well.


----------



## AK74Bob (Oct 2, 2010)

Upcoming _Fall of Damnos_ (April) and _Hammer and Anvil_ (December) will have necrons.


----------



## Yllib Enaz (Jul 15, 2010)

Dont forget Dead Men Walking


----------

